# A gamers tale



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

With the white dwarf articles, and the multiple threads on this and other forums doing tale of four gamers threads, I thought I'd start one for my current project - my tau army.

First the rules:
-A budget £25 per month, £50 in month one.
-Any unspent budget rolls over into the next month.
-Any money made by selling unwanted parts of sets can get added to the budget.
-I will be using what I pay to work out budget, not GW prices.
-Army must be fully legal WYSIWYG.

My target is a 1500 point army for the student nationals in easter.

I posted a list in the list seciton a while back, which can be found here:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=39394

I was inspired by the pics on page 114 of the BRB. Red undersuits with white armor plates. The army will be fully WYSIWYG, and I intend to make the battlesuits fully magnetised, and make plastic pathfinders (not keen on the price of the metals, and they chip too easily). I do not intend to include any auxiliaries or an ethereal. Mainly because they don't fit the image I have in my head. Fluff wise, the ethereals watch my commander from a distance, and my castes traditions mean they forgo the use of auxiliaries. Still not sure of a name for my force yet, but I'm sure I'll come up with something.

My month one buy was a battleforce, for £39 from wargamesempire. Below is my test model.


























The white is not perfect, I didn't water the paint down enough, so its a bit thick in places. And I've just realised I've got to highlight the black, and tidy up a few bits and do some squad markings. However, I'm very happy with the overall look. The bases are meant to represent a tau city street, with thanks to Euphrati for the idea.










The next job is to finish up the first fire warrior squad, and devilfish.
Here are four prepped fire warriors needing the undercoat:










That leaves me with £11 to add to september. As I don't have kroot or stealth suits in my list, I will be selling these to add to next months budget.
Next update due in Spetember, but hopefully I'll be able to show some stuff before that inclluding a completed fire warrior team (hopefully!).


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Nice Job, so far, i'm orchestrating something similar atm, I'll keep an eye on this.

EDIT: +rep, i love that scheme. try watering down paint? or undercoating white?


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Update time! I'm trying to do it weekly, but if other work piles up, it may have to become monthly. Unfortunately the photos aren't as good this time round, as the good cameras on holiday!

Anyway, first things first, my completed ten man fire warrior team.





































I'm really pleased with the overall look of this unit. I was a bit worried that the red and white would make them look like a load of santas! Watering the paint down has made quite a difference, without adding too much time. I can get the finish I want in four-five coats.

I put together the devilfish as a break from painting the firewarrior team. I do like this kit. However, just after glueing the engines together, I noticed a large hole, that wasn't supposed to be there!










I called GW head office, and they said I needed to send it to them to get a replacement, or go to my local store. So I went to my local store to speed things up. They told me they didn't have any devilfish in stock, so would I like a skyray instead! Win. They also let me keep the damaged fish, which I think I can repair with a bit of plasticard.

Here's the assembled fish.



















I've decided to use the antenna thing to represent a multitracker, with a shield from the battlesuit set to represent the disruption pods (I will get some from bits and kits for the suits at some stage, but my current list doesn't need them). I'm not happy with the large panel gaps, and will be trying to sort them with humbrol filler, which I have heard good things about.










If anyones interested in the stealth suits and/or kroot give me a PM. Probrably around 10 quid or a bit less, plus postage.

Untill next time

General


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Update time.

I've been working in the devilfish over the last week or so.

Firstly, I used the humbrol model filler to remove the unsightly panel gaps from putting the kit together. I'm really pleased with how this worked out.



















After a bit of time with sand paper:










I also managed to fix the holes in the bottom of he engine pods that I mentioned last time. Not perfect, but I happy with the result.










Finally some pics of the WIP on the devilfish. I've only managed a messy basecoat on the drones, so I'll try to put them up next week.




























Still need to do highlights on the black areas, tidy up some black and white, as well as some shading. I've put in a couple of red panels to help it tie in better with the fire warrior squad. My first attempt at doing lenses properly, and I'm fairly happy with it. Doesn't show so well in the pics though, a bit too subtle.

I'm thinking of doing some stippling with grey in a similar way to the camo that appeared on tau vehicles when they were first released, to break up the white a bit as I feel it will help the model 'pop'.

C and C welcome. Opinions on the stippling also welcomed.

The kroot and stealth suits are still for sale. £7.50 each plus postage (UK only). Send me a PM if your interested. I'm unavailable untill monday though, so I wont be able to respond untill then.


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

that ship looks awesome mate, but maybe add some more red spots? i could definitely imagine this thing with a red nose and some other places aswell... other than that, good job so far!


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Masito said:


> that ship looks awesome mate, but maybe add some more red spots? i could definitely imagine this thing with a red nose and some other places aswell... other than that, good job so far!


Thanks. I'm not keen on adding too much red, as I want to try to make it look camoflagued (I intend to build a display base with white tau structures.) What do you think of the stippling idea? I may add a bit more red later though.

Cheers
General


----------



## Go Death Company! (Sep 17, 2008)

I like the paint scheme and I'm amazed that GW gave something away for free, it baffles me!:laugh: Good Job so far!


----------



## Commander Jack (Aug 15, 2009)

seriously, i would give your fire warrior squad a wash of badab black. It would fill in all the detail and leave a black colour in the recesses, creating shading


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Go Death Company! said:


> I like the paint scheme and I'm amazed that GW gave something away for free, it baffles me!:laugh: Good Job so far!


Thanks. Yeah shocked me as well, but free stuff is always good:so_happy:



Commander Jack said:


> seriously, i would give your fire warrior squad a wash of badab black. It would fill in all the detail and leave a black colour in the recesses, creating shading


I've done a wash on the undersuits, which has worked quite well, but doesn't seem to show up that well in the pics. Not keen on doing washes on the white, as I want to keep it looking 'clean'. At the moment the recesses are grey. Again, seems to have been lost slightly in the pics. Thanks for the imput though.

Anyway, updates. I've finished the devilfish (no drones yet). I'm really pleased with the way the stippling worked.




































(I know this ones upside down, but it was the easiest way of showing the rear stippling).




















Finally a pic with the basecoated drones. Hoped to have them done by now, but playing a jazz festival in dumfries ate up about five days this last week!










Gotta say, not that impressed with GW's stippling brush. I gave up, and used an old brush that I trimmed down. Shame, as I though it was a nicely made brush. But doesn't give the effect I need. Ah well!

I did consider more red, but I think it would be a bit much.
I've not put transfers on the side doors. I'd love to say it was a purely asthetic decision, but I managed to destroy a transfer, and didn't want to buy a whole new sheet. I do quite like the look without them though. Incidentaly, if anyone has tips on applying transfers to curved bits (i.e. devilfish doors), it would be handy, as the one on the back isn't perfect.

Next week will be the start of month 2, so hopefully some new goodies in the post!

C&C welcome.

Untill next time

General

Edit: Just realised I nhaven't done the targeting lens by the burst cannon, or the lights(?) at the back.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Brief update. Apologies for the double post, but it made more sense to do a fresh one rather than editing.

I've completed the drones, as well as the lens's on the devilfish. Its now completely finished!




























Secondly, I've managed to sell the extras (four drones, the kroot and the stealth suits) to a mate. This means my end budget for this month if + £26. This will be used to add to next months budget and buy another battleforce.

To keep myself busy I'm gonna do some work on the skyray. Hopefully I'll have basic assembly done for the start of next month, but no promises! I'm gonna try to magnetise it so I can use any wepons loadout (including using it as a hammerhead).

Untill next time.

General


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Monthly update.

First the budget. I've got £25 for this month, plus £26 to carry over from last month (including selling the stealth suits and kroot). So total of £51.

I've ordered another battleforce from 40Kempire (£39), which is on its way as we speak. Unfotunately, due to me not getting my act together, I only put the order in the other day, so I don't have it for the start of the month (plonker, I know!).

Meanwhile I've been working on the free skyray I got from last month. At the moment, I've attached an antenna to the ion cannon, but don't have any spare for the railgun or skyray turret. I'm considering using cut down sensor spines to represent multitrackers on railheads/skyray, as they have more weponry than the devilfish (explains why they look different). However, I'm concerned that this won't be tourney legal, and may be confusing (not so worried about the ion cannon, it'll rarely be used). Opinions? The pic below shows what I'm thinking of doing. I want to mount it on the turrets, as I think it looks odd attached to the hull (hence why I need more antenna or need to use the spines).










If people think this will be a bad idea, I'll have to try to hunt down some antenna online.

Heres pics of the skyray/hammerhead so far. Gaps have been filled and sanded, and the wepons magnetised.



















Add now the magnetised hammerhead turret.





































And the skyray turret. The seakers are unattached to make painting easier.










And the magnetised burst cannons.



















I'm going to try to get hold of some more mounts so I can exchange for SMS.

At the moment I have £12 left over this month to spend, or to roll over into next month.

Untill next time (hopefully with more to show for it).

General


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Update time.

The battle force arrived at the start of last week, but unfortunatley I've been quite busy, so only finished the assembly and prep for undercoating this morning. Without further ado, here are the pics.

Group shot:









Devilfish and close ups:



















Once again, humbrol filler has been used to remove the unsightly panel gaps.

Now the fire warriors:




























There are six models positioned to look like they are moving around, and four in static fireing positions. The reasons should become clear eventually. I intend to mix up the two squads I've got. Hopefully to make one squad in static firing positions, and one as if its advancing whilst laying down covering fire.

Untill next time.

General


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Good job. I really like the basing on these guys. Keep up the good work! + Rep


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Not the most interesting update, as I've been moving back to uni recently, but here we go.

Base coats are now finished on the second devilfish and fire warrior squad. Hopefully I'll manage to finish them off by the end of the month. Once again, here's the pics!




























It was my birthday recently, and got a crisis suit from my brother. Whilst I could sell on extras from the next battle force, I don't think there's such a thing as too many. They will be used in bigger games/list tweaking. It also meant I could afford space hulk, which means I may have slightly less time to dedicate to this. Hopefully I can resist temptation for a while, and leave the space hulk assembled but unpainted!

I've also bought some more antenna and shield generators from the warstore. This will allow me to add antenna to all my vehicles (see previous post for why I need so many), as well as using the shield generators for disruption pods, as I want to have enought to give one to every crisis suit (magnetised of course!) and I've been pinching them from crisis kits so far.

Untill next time,

General


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Update.

Unfortunately my uni work has started to pile up, and I've had a mates stag do so not a lot to report. The white is finished on four fire warriors, but the rest still need another 3 coats.

As I bought the antenna and shield generators last month, I've not got anything to roll over.

As I'm already laging behind a bit with my models, I've only bought a crisis suit commander for this month. Ten quid from ebay, leaving me with 15 quid to roll over into next month. I've also decided to add the suit I was given last month to this months 'to do' quota.

I'm going to try to finish off the fire warriors by the end of the month. I should have to suits assembled, and the skyray basecoated as well if all goes well. The suits will be full magnetised, to allow me to switch wepons. This is part of the reason for assembling in pairs. It means I can ensure every wepons combo is available, including twin linked. So one suit will have a plasma rifle magnetised for the left hand, one for the right, allowing me to do a twin linked model if I choose. Doesn't matter so much for some, as they are the same no matter which way up they are, but for the flamer, plasma rifle and fusion blaster it makes a difference.










Untill next time (and hopefully with more to show for it!)

General


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

New update.

I decided to put together the two battleforce and the commander and one I got given together. I've now finished the cutting/gluing/drilling phase, so here they are ready for ubdercoat. The wepons are fully magnetised so any wepon/upgrade will fit onto any arm or shoulder mount, giving me a very versatile set of models.

Here we go. Sorry for the blurry pics, my camera's battery started to die, so its focus isn't as good. (I've taken the pics with them magged to my planned tourney wepon configs).

Fireknife Commander O'Kais J'kaara Ka (Commander skilful mirror strike). The bent rod will eventually be replaced with a wire rod and he'll have a banner. He's meant to be in a pose which suggests he's holding the line, marshalling his troops to better positions. The 'shield' is made from a gun drone, and is purely decorative, it has no in-game effect. Thankfully the magnets holding the wepons to the arms are strong enough to hold it in place through the wepon, without the need for extra modification (makes it optional, without leaving an unsightly bare magnet on show.).




























Monat Crisis Suit - Fireknife config
This guy is meant to look like he is advancing whilst shooting. Was a bit tricky to get the legs right and required a bit of trimming here and there, but I'm fairly happy with it. The slight lean was a happy accident, which I think adds to the look of movement.










Monat Crisis suit - Fireknife config
A 'come on then if you think you're hard enough' pose. Not very tau, but I still quite like it.










Monat Crisis suit - Sunforge config.
OK, technically not sunforge, as he hasn't got a targeting array. But twin linked fusion blasters. Wanted it to look like he'd swept in from an orca or manta passing overhead behind an enemy tank, swepping in to take it out.



















Finally, a pic of all the other options, all magnetised to swap out for others as needed.










Some may have noticed the head in the bottom left corner. This is magged to be switchable with the sunforge head. One will have a blue lens like the rest, the other possibly red to represent the blacksun filter option. I just need to find something to cover the unsightly bare mangnet on the shoulder for when I use this option.

Bought some large (60mm) bases from bits and kits today. Going to use them for my vehicles, as I think they'll look better on proper bases. Cost 7 quid, which brings my current budget to £8 for the rest of the month.

3 more firewarriors are almost finished white, just one more coat (not worth a photo). Three more need three coats, then they're nearly there.

Not sure how much I'll get done by next week, as I've got a wedding, but I'll se what I can do. C&C. Also suggestions for names of the un-named crisis suits are welcome. I've only got four in the tourney list. May as well give them names.

Thanks for looking.

Cheers

General

Thanks for looking.


----------



## A1i3nz (Apr 1, 2009)

Sweet looks great so far. Good luck with this months quota 
+rep for an awesome idea (and ebay :biggrin 

-Dillon


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks. I apreciate the comments. Always nice to hear peoples thoughts!


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Update time!

I've finished off the white on the ten fire warriors. Just need to tidy them up and do the details now. No other work done yet, except getting the large bases partly sorted for vehicles.










Hopefully get some basecoat work done on the skyray/suits over the next few weeks, but I'll have to see how it goes.

Next months purchases are sorted but I'll talk about them next month.

Untill next time!

General


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

this is looking good mate well done, i like your paint scheme well done.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Update! Fire warrior squad finished!



















As I said a while ago, I'm going to mix these with my first squad, so I've got one squad in 'standing and shooting' gunline type poses, and one thats moving, as if just deploying from a fish or something. Not really necessary (doubt I'll worry about it when gaming), but if I ever get round to doing a display base (big if!) it'll look better.

Onto this month.

My budget is £25+8 = £33

I've gone a bit overboard this month though. A new store was having an opening day sale, so I picked up a box of firewarriors, another battleforce, and a skyray. This lot came to 78 quid (gulp!). Plus I've got a hammerhead I piked up on ebay for £12.50.

My origonal plan was firewarriors and the ebay hammerhead, but I wanted to take advantage of the sale.

So that puts my budget for this month at £33-78-12.50 = -57.5.

On the bright side, I've now got all the models for my tourney list!

Hopefully some stuff of interest for next time!

Until next time

Cheers
General

Also, I've now got for sale:
12 Kroot 7.50+PandP
12 Kroot 7.50+PandP
3 stealth suits+marker drone 7.50+PandP

If anyones interested, give me a PM.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Update time.

I managed to pick up all my stuff last week. So I now have all my minis!

I had an all day wargaming event on Saturday with my uni society. I wanted to start playtesting my tau, so as to get them ready for the nationals in easter. Unfortunately, I didn't have enough assembled, so I spent a few nights manically gluing tanks together. Unfortunately didn't get any extra fire warriors sorted, but I borrowed some from a mate (this also meant I managed to take my chaos along as well which was fun!).

I only managed one game with the Tau. Against my mates marines that he's been using on the tourney circuit. I lost. Badly.

Learning points:
1. learn to use markerlights better
2. don't split your force up
3. possibly exchange the skyray for some broadsides.

I am giving this last option some thought. However I want to playtest the ray a bit more before I give up on it (also haven't got money for broadsides atm.) I found I struggled against armor. 2 railguns just isn't enough.

Anyway, onto the pics.

All my new armor (most still need paint and gap filling):










Close up on the pathfinder fish. The new hatch is a drone top and antenna. Found the idea whilst on the web. Haven't been able to relocate the webpage though. If you're reading this and it was your idea, thanks for the inspiration! Looks more stealthy now, which is more suitable in my mind.










The new hammerheads:










The railgins are magnetised, I've just got to get round to doing the ion cannon. The other devilfish and the skyray you have seen before. Unfortunately the skyay I bought from the shop (currently equipped as a hammerhead, giving me a spare ray turret) had the same engine miscasts I've had on some of my devilfish. I went to GW and when they opened another to replace the damaged sprue, that one was damaged as well, so they gave me the whole kit! So I got a free skyray/hammerhead (will be put together for the odd apoc game). I can fix the engines with a bit of plasticard, so its win!

I've also put together the third fire warrior squad. I'm trying to get everythiong assembled over the coming weeks, so I can start playtesting properly. The idea behind these guys is that they are carefully advancing, watching for the enemy, not engaged like the previous 2 squads. Not perfect, but I like the overall effect.



















Guy on the right needs a bit of GS to sort his shoulder, but I'm really pleased with him. I'm going to do this when I mix a batch for the pathfinders rather than wasting it mixing some for such a small area. The binoculars are spares from a devilfish frame.










One more squad of fire warriors, the pathfinder conversions then all I've got left is to get everything painted (and possibly convert up some broadsides!).

Untill next time

General


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Update!

I've almost finished my pathfinder conversions. I've just got to sort out the markerlights. Haven't completely decided how I'm doing this yet, but hopefully I'll work out a version I'm happy with.

Anyway heres the pics:

Whole squad:









Team leader. Whilst I don't use one in the list, I wanted to have one member looking like he was in charge, mainly to add a bit of variety. You may notice his helmet antenna is not a fire warrior one. This is because I didn't have enough spares from my fire warrior sprues (lost them I think), so used the antenna from a devilfish pilot. Also helps mark him out as squad leader, which was an added bonus.



















Other Squad members:



























































































Close up on the shoulder patch:









In terms of the how for those interested. The armor plate was sliced off the legs (removing a fair bit of plastic). I then used GS to rebuild the legs, trying to use the folds at the edge of the newly sculpted area as a guide for my new folds. The helmets were ectended with GS. I have chosen to fill the panel lines in the helmets using humbrol filler. Partly because I couldn't reproduce them neatly in my GS extension, and partly to further distinguish the from the fire warriors. The armor on the right shoulder was carefully trimmed back leaving the strap, or the shoulder was resculpted with GS, depending on how badly I mangeled the arm in the process. The shoulder patches were made by rolling the left-over GS into a sausage, slicing off circles when it had set and gluing them into place. Markerlights will be made using either Gals method in the tut section or using plastic tube.

Until next time

Cheers

General


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Another quick update. May be a while before the next one as work is starting to pile up, and the weathers crappy so I can't undercoat at the moment.

Last firewarrior squad done.




























Not really going for a 'look' to this unit in the same way as I did for the others. I wanted to make sure that in this squad there were no poses that were the same as the previous squads, giving the models shown above. Yoiu may have noticed that in this squad and the previous squad, I haven't atatched the shoulder guards. These will be painted separately, as last time they were a pain.

Current to do list (in no particular order):

Undercoat and paint fire warriors and pathfinders
Gap fill and sand tanks
Undercoat and paint tanks
Paint battlesuits
Magnetise ion cannons (not needed for my tourney list, so not that important atm.)
Maybe convert and paint broadsides.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

New update. It's been a while, but unfortunately work has got in the way a bit (coursework for my masters). Manyway, I've managed to get the basecoats done on the all the infantry, and the white done on one fire warrior squad. I have left the shoulder pads off at the moment to make painting easier, once I've got all the fire warriors done I'll paint all 20 at the same time.

Anyway, here's the pics.



















I'm going to try to get the white done on all 26 remaining infantry, and then finish the details off hopefully as a batch, but possibly squad by squad if I run out of energhy! Decided to use Gals method for markerlights from the tutorials section for the pathfinders. Going to start the white on them and hopefully get it finished sometime over the next two weeks.

Untill next time!

General


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Lookin' very good. I like the subtle (ish) camo on the devilfish. The bases are also very cool, maybe some snow on them would help blend them into the models a bit more? 

P.S. do you have an account on advanced tau tactica? I ask because there's a member there with the name general as well. You should check it out for some good inspiration if you don't already have an account.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Updatye. I've been a bit busy lately, with a load of exams and coursework all at once, so haven't posted for ages! I've mananged to complete the whiote on all the infantry (just!). I've also put together a squad of 3 broadsides. I'll only be using two if I put them in my tourney lisy, but I want to have the option of 3 for bigger games.

First the infantry.
3rd fire warrior squad:



















4th fire warrior squad:



















Pathfinders:



















and the broadsides:
Group shot:










All have slightly modified feet (trimmed to allow for more poses), arm mounted railguns, and SMS represented by the SMS on the vehicle sprue. I didn't like the huge 'lumps' that are missile pods normally, and underslung railguns are cooler imo. ASS has been represented using cut up burst canons. Saw someone else do a similar thing, and liked it. So if your reading, thankyou for the inspiration!

Broadside 1



















Broadside 2 - this model will act as a 'ui when required as I've put a small magnet into one of the soulder missile pods, just in case I want to give him equipment (e.g. multitracker).




















Broadside 3 - This was the heaviest conversion. Cut and repositiond both legs at the knee. Close up pics show some detail of the ASS. Unfortunately I can't really get better photos than this, due to the positioning.














































Salio: I rekona bit of snow could work well. I may try it on one of them.

Finally, budget.

In november I was at -£57.50. However now its february. The 3 broadsides cost 24 quid (ebay plus a birthday present), and I managed to sell somne leftover gun drones for 4.00. That means I'm now on:

-£57.50+£25 (dec)+£25 (jan) + £25 (feb) + £4 - £24 = -£2.50

Until next time.
General


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

A big update now (at least I think it is!)
I've finished off the pathfinders, and the last fire warrior squads. So without further adoi, here's the pics!

Pathfinders:




























A close up on the shas'ui. Whilst the squad won't have a leader in the list, I wanted one for higher points games, and because I think it looks better. 9the fire warriors don't have any because I intend to paint some up at a later date.)










Detail on the scanner. Not perfect, but I happy with how it looks.











Edit: Just noticed I need to tidy up where the white and scanner where I got rown on them. Damn!

Fire warrior squad 3



















Close up on the binocular lens.










Fire warrior squad 4



















They all look very glossy. This is due to the coat of varnish, and the fact that I was lighting them using a bike lamp, which has made it look very shiny. Its not like this 'in the flesh', so to speak.

The broadsides and other battlesuits are undercoated, but unfortunately I've run out of my foundation grey. Hopefully I'll have some soonish, when I get a chance to buy some.

Untill next time

General


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looking good! I wish I had that kind of budget, and +Rep for being able to paint white to a nice quality!


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Looking good! I wish I had that kind of budget, and +Rep for being able to paint white to a nice quality!


Thanks. I'm quite happy with how their turning out. I'm getting funded to do my course at the moment, so I've got some money, hence the budget. As an undergad/school kid, I couldn't have spent anywhere near this much! I'm hopefully borrowing my mates spray gun for the tanks, so hopefully the white on them should be a bit easier to do!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like the firewarrior holding the binoculars with only his left hand. Nice idea!


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Big update!

I finally managed to get through the tanks. Had to rush them a bit unfortunately, as I'm running out of time. The hammerheads are all magnetised, so they can be railheads or ionheads. There's also a spare turret to make one into a skyray. Unfortunately, the camera has 'yellowed' some of the photos a bit. The background is white paper, so that should give you an idea of how much the pics have been 'yellowed'. Anywhere heres the pics.

First devilfish (the one from earlier in the thread):

Side:

Top:



Second fish:

Side:


Top:


Third fish (pathfinder fish):

Side:


Top:


First hammerhead:

Side:


Top:


Second hammerhead

Side:


Top:


With skyray turret:


Close ups on the turret:


Third hammerhead:

Side:


Top:


For some reason, they've come out very shiny. Its not noticable 'in the flesh'. The main difference is in the number of plates painted red (and obviously, the stippling patterns). At some point I want to do proper bases, but only if I have time.

Untill next time!


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Nest update.
Firstly, budget, which I forgot to do last month.
-£2.50 + £25 (march) + £25 (april) = +£47.50

Next, painted battle suits. The wepons are all magnetised, but I've only had time to do the ones needed for the tourney. I'm reasonably happy with them. A bit of a rush job, as I'm runnong out of time. Once again, the camera has bleached the pics a bit yellow. The white is clean white, not yellowy.
Pics:

4 crisis suits:









Commander:

































Crisis suit 1









Crisis suit 2









Crisis suit 3









Crisis 3 has a magnetised head. This is so I can give him a blacksun filter if I don't have points for a flamer (red is blackun)










Untill nest time!
General


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Update time! This will probrabyl be may last update for a while, as I'm taking a break from tau to work on my chaos stuff (which will hopefully be ready for Cardiff Carnage).

This army was built for the student nationals in Edinburgh. I didn't do well (3 minor losses, 1 massacre in my oponents favour and one draw), but the painting score have not yet been posted. However it was a lot of fun, and I would heartily encourage any students that have the time to give it a go.

Anyway, heres the pics of the completed army (including the extra broadside and skyray, which were ot used in Edinburgh.

Full army:









Devilfish 1









Devilfish 2









Pathfinder devilfish









Hammerhead 1









Hammerhead 2









Skyray









Fire warriors squads 1-3









Fire warrior squad 4 and pathfinders









Broadsides









Crisis suits


















Thanks for all the suggestions and comments.
Cheers
General


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice army, how come you didn't put those little black spinkles on the rest of the army too? would look consistent across the board then


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

I though it would look a bit odd on the fire warriors, and wasn't sure about the suits. Didn't have time to test it on the suits in the end, as if it looked wrong, I wouldn't have had time to work the white back up. To be honest, it wasn't really an issue, as it still works as a force, as the white and red tie everything together.


----------

